# TadPole Viv



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

well I'm expecting my cobalts to mate very soon, based on all of the "baby makin" behavior! SO I decided to create a 2.5 gallon test tadpole viv, yes may not be necessary, but what else to do right? 


Excuse the paint talent lol, sad i'm an artist for a living?










Here is the progress, have the air stone, and air tube in with the greatstuff





































SO, my questions are: what type of plants should i use in this small of a viv? probably use a mix of leaf litter and moss on top of a substrate on the false bottom?


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

thats cool i wouldnt put plants or if you realy want to id say pothos only. you can keep them in there forever and it be easy to take them out if only had leaf litter plants make every thing harder :lol:


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Another option, is to "install" some fake leaves into the greatstuff, and only have leaf litter on the bottom, probably have no moss, though might have some riccia in the water section, and possibly on the greatstuff.... No room in the way of plants.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

IMO, i think that's a waste of time. Well, what happens if the tadpoles die from a disease? What will you do when you get tads of another frog? I wouldn't keep reusing it without sterilization. However, it is a nifty design.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree with everything you said. Could very well be considered a waste of time, this viv is actually going to be for 1 single tadpole. The thought behind this was completely experimental, I've been breeding freshwater (and saltwater) fish for 14 years, and have about 10 extra 2.5g tanks that are not being used my adult plakat betas. SO, I thought that this would be fun to do, mainly to see what happens, and use some of my extra materials left over from my last viv build. If the tadpoles die from a disease than they die. But death is the end result no matter where the tads die. After the tad morphs and is eating well, the tad will then me moved from the 2.5g, or if the tad dies, the tank will be completely stripped. Completely. Everything in the 2.5g is easily removed, and easily rebuilt. I wouldn't plan on using the viv for another frog until it was rebuilt/sterilized.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

you could always send some 2.5's my way  Nice design btw


----------



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

hey, question. will a filter, filter out the blackwater? cuz ill have tads ready to go in a week or so. thanks


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

From what i've read, you don't need to filter tadpole water... I've seen people do partial water changes (2 week intervals for example.) but i'm not the expert on that,,, There is a really good water quality thread for tads, but like i said i don't think its necessary.


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

*Great design but.............*

Why not just order some of the "plastic enclosures" that pound cakes come in, place a few sprigs of pothos a handful of wet sphag? Easy simply cheap and more important throw away if needed. They are called PET containers and most suppliers have them. 
Good luck B.

PS I use the 2.5 too but for growouts for pums and thumbnails...


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Always a viable option... For the most part, the 2.5g was more for fun than anything.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I like it! You xan use some very small vining plants like creeping fig or wandering jew. There are also some broms that stay very, very tiny. Neo's, they're called. 

About tad water, I have 3 azureus tads right now that I have not changed the water out, not even once. It stinks, but they look fine. Until today - I had them in the tank, but today I pulled them out, changed their water, and set them up in containers with lids, fresh water, and a pile of sphagnum moss in one corner.


----------



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks good, 2.5g viv's are a great size for tadpoles. Can't wait to see the finished product. Some Pothos would go nice in there, although you would probably need to trim it every once in awhile. Keep the pictures coming! 

-Yidso


----------

